# esc de motores brushless



## vidal1234qwerty (Mar 21, 2012)

este tema es para ver si se puede construir un esc para un motor brushless sin integragrados o algo asi si tienen alguna informacion escriban

lo ideales que no use chips integrados solo componentes como transistores, capasitadores...

tengo la siguiente imagen creo que es un esc pero no se si es o como conectarlo


----------



## maxee (Mar 31, 2012)

que es un esc? que función cumple?


----------



## phavlo (Mar 31, 2012)

aver si esto servira de algo:

http://www.designsoft.com.au/ahome/rc/PIC-ESC/ESC.html


----------



## Meta (Abr 9, 2012)

Parace un motor BLDC pero en pequeño.

Puedes usar transistores y demás, claro que necesitas osciladores aunque sea RC para enviar pulsos al motor tipo PWM.


----------



## gca (Abr 9, 2012)

Phavlo ese variador es para motores brushed (escobillas). 
vidal1234qwerty definitivamente eso no es un variador brushless. Es dificil armarlo con microcontroladores ni me imagino sin estos, sin contar que estas cosas siempre te terminan saliendo mas caras armarlas que comprarlas.

Saludos


----------



## Meta (Abr 9, 2012)

Los BLDC para que se hagan  una idea.

*El  mercado de los artefactos eléctricos requiere soluciones de bajo costo  para el control de motores así como también el mantenimiento de las  funciones avanzadas para el funcionamiento eficiente del motor. Es  posible cumplir con estos dos requisitos principales mediante un sistema  de accionamiento de motor basado en microcontroladores que ayude a los  fabricantes de equipos originales a reducir los costos del sistema y a  brindar funciones avanzadas para las aplicaciones de control del motor.*​ *Antecedentes*
Las soluciones de bajo costo basadas en microcontroladores (MCU), que         utilizan relés electromecánicos o control de ángulo         de desfasamiento con tiristores, fueron utilizadas de manera exitosa         por los fabricantes de equipos originales para los controles de motor         de velocidad variable. Estas soluciones son adecuadas para determinados         tipos de motores y aplicaciones que necesitan control mínimo de         velocidad o en los casos donde el rendimiento del motor y las fluctuaciones         torsionales no son los requerimientos principales.      
*


  Figura 1. Inserción de tiempo muerto. CLICK.*                                                       Las regulaciones de consumo de energía actuales y futuras demandan         artefactos con mayor ahorro energético. Con el fin de cumplir         con los requisitos energéticos, se utilizan nuevas tecnologías         de motores y topologías de control alternativas. Una topología         de control comúnmente utilizada es el inversor, que consiste en         extraer voltaje de la línea de corriente alterna (CA) y luego         rectificarla para generar un voltaje de corriente continua (CC). Finalmente,         se generan voltajes de determinadas amplitudes y frecuencias mediante         el uso de una técnica de modulación especial, denominada         Modulación de la Magnitud del Impulso (PWM). Los voltajes de salida         del inversor se generan a través de transistores de energía         por conmutación, normalmente Transistores Bipolares de Compuerta         Aislada (IGBT). Gracias a la topología del inversor, es posible         implementar nuevos algoritmos de control para distintos tipos de motores,         es decir, control de motores de inducción voltio por hertz o control         de velocidad de motores de corriente continua sin escobilla (BLDC).         
         La solución planteada para las aplicaciones de control de motor         apunta a motores de velocidad variable que requieren electrónica         de energía por conmutación, tales como los inversores.         Los fabricantes de equipos originales que busquen mejor rendimiento y         funcionalidad del motor, además de mantener el bajo costo, deberían         tener en cuenta esta solución basada en microcontroladores (MCU)         con módulos especiales para controlar el motor, tales como módulos         PWM y conversores analógicos a digitales (ADC). 
*  Un sistema de bajo costo* 
*

Figura                         2. Aplicación                   de control de motor BLDC. CLICK.*                                                                          Con el objetivo de lograr la funcionalidad del motor en arquitecturas         MCU, hoy en día algunas operaciones que llevan demasiado tiempo         se realizan mediante el hardware interno MCU con módulos integrados         especiales. Integrar un módulo PWM en un MCU reduce considerablemente         el número de componentes externos, reduciendo de esta manera el         costo del sistema. Analizaremos algunas ventajas de los módulos         PWM integrados para tratar de explicar cómo el costo total del         sistema se mantiene bajo mediante la eliminación de circuitos         externos.         
         Por lo general, los voltajes de salida MCU están en el rango de         3,3 y 5 voltios, mientras que los IGBT necesitan entre 10 y 20 voltios         de compuerta a fuente para encenderse. Se necesita un circuito especial         llamado impulsor de compuerta que actúa como interfaz entre el         MCU y los IGBT, suministrando los voltajes necesarios para accionar los         IGBT. En las topologías de inversores, los impulsores de compuerta         laterales superiores e inferiores operan los IGBT superiores e inferiores,         respectivamente (véase Figura 1). En algunos casos, es conveniente         controlar estos dispositivos de manera complementaria, por ejemplo cuando         un IGBT está encendido y el otro apagado, y viceversa. Se debe         tener sumo cuidado cuando se aplica energía a través de         los IGBT para evitar que ambos IGBT se enciendan al mismo tiempo. En         este modo complementario, no alcanza con solamente invertir la señal         IGBT PWM inferior en comparación con la IGBT PWM superior, sino         que es necesario incluir un tiempo muerto entre la desconexión         de un IGBT y la conexión del otro. La mayor ventaja del módulo         PWM para el control del motor es que este tiempo muerto se inserta automáticamente         a través del MCU, eliminando de esta manera la necesidad de circuitos         de sincronización externos en el impulsor de la compuerta.
         Los módulos PWM cuentan con varios canales para accionar las topologías         del motor. Como muestra la Figura 2, se implementó una topología         de inversor trifásico para accionar un motor de corriente continua         sin escobilla. Como tiene la ventaja de generar seis salidas PWM junto         con el módulo dedicado para dicho fin, el MCU se conecta directamente         a cada impulsor de compuerta de hasta seis transistores de potencia,         eliminando de esta manera cualquier componente externo que realice enmascaramiento         y multiplexión.
         Un requerimiento común para las aplicaciones de alta potencia         es contar con una barrera de aislamiento entre la parte de control y         los dispositivos electrónicos de energía. Por lo general,         la solución consiste en tener aisladores ópticos en el         circuito de accionamiento de compuerta, pero la parte del controlador         del aislador óptico necesita una corriente para accionar los diodos         emisores de luz (LED). Además, el módulo PWM ayuda a accionar         los LED directamente desde las salidas del MCU, eliminando de esta manera         cualquier transistor o circuito intermedio que realice la misma tarea.
         Otro requerimiento para las aplicaciones de control del motor es la tolerancia         a fallos del sistema. Estos fallos pueden ocurrir debido a sobrecorrientes         y sobrevoltajes, que obligan al MCU a apagar todos los dispositivos de         potencia para proteger el motor y los dispositivos de potencia. Las funciones         de fallo se incluyen en el módulo PWM, donde el sistema se protege         mediante el uso de clavijas de entrada especiales para condiciones de         fallo. Esta capacidad reduce la complejidad del accionamiento de compuerta,         ya que el impulsor de compuerta no necesita tener funcionalidad de desconexión         para proteger el sistema contra los fallos.
         Otras funciones del MCU como por ejemplo la tecnología Flash también         representan una reducción de costos para algunas aplicaciones         que requieren almacenamiento de datos no volátil, ya que se puede         emular el flash interno como una memoria EEPROM para almacenar información.
*  Un           sistema con múltiples           funciones* 
*

Figura                   3. Ejemplo de la aplicación de la lavadora. CLICK.*                                                                          Con la utilización del módulo interno MCU para generar         señales PWM de tolerancia a fallos sin consumir demasiados recursos         de la CPU le permitirá al sistema incluir otras funciones en el         producto final. Esta sección del artículo analiza este         tipo de funciones.         
         Es posible utilizar los módulos de comunicación MCU como         puertos seriales para monitorizar variables globales del sistema, por         lo que el proceso de depuración es mucho más fácil.         La capacidad de observar las variables mientras se controla el motor         permite diseñar y validar algoritmos nuevos para mejorar el rendimiento         del artefacto. Otra función es la implementación de controladores         de circuito cerrado en el software, tales como los controles de velocidad         Proporcional-Integral (PI). La Figura 3 muestra un ejemplo de una lavadora         con un motor de corriente continua sin escobilla (BLDC). La figura muestra         los módulos internos MCU, así como también algunos         módulos de software para controlar la velocidad del motor. En         este ejemplo, la velocidad de referencia del motor BLDC se toma de una         tabla interna, lo que permite que diferentes perfiles de movimiento del         agitador evalúen y validen nuevos ciclos de lavado. Por ejemplo,         el requerimiento para un nuevo ciclo de lavado puede ser que se dañen         menos prendas fabricadas con telas especiales.
         La nueva tecnología Flash puede ofrecer varias funciones adicionales         para los artefactos. Permite la programación en circuito del MCU         una vez que se haya instalado la placa electrónica en el artefacto,         haciendo que se pueda ampliar la capacidad del software y que el fabricante         también pueda corregir fallos de software en el momento del testeo.         A los artefactos basados en esta tecnología podrán introducirse         mejoras y ampliaciones como un servicio de post-venta al cliente.         
*

Figura                           4. Panel de control de motor basado en MCU de 8 bits. CLICK.*                                                                          Los diseñadores de los artefactos, que agregaron valor al sistema         total, incluyendo indicadores LED, pantallas con caracteres y botones,         utilizaron otros módulos MCU, tales como entradas y salidas (I/O)         de uso general e interrupciones externas.         
*  La       solución final* 
La Figura 4, que abarca los           requerimientos principales de costos y funciones, muestra un ejemplo           de una solución basada en un MCU de 8 bits         con un módulo PWM dedicado. La topología de potencia de         este ejemplo es un inversor trifásico, siendo adecuado para motores         BLDC y motores de inducción, que, por lo general, son los tipos         de motores preferidos en aplicaciones tales como lavadoras, sistemas     de refrigeración y aire acondicionado.

Fuente:
http://www.appliancemagazine.com/editorial.php?article=524&zone=1&first=1


----------

